# Is my silkie about to lay???



## Lisarunner (4 mo ago)

Newbie with a flock of 15 - only one has started laying (Orpie). My little silkie is starting to squat as of today!! - she is about 23 weeks old. I had read that silkies don’t lay until 7-9 months at least. Also, it is going to be unusually cold here near Charlotte, NC (lows down to 15-19). Anyone with silkie experience - do you think she may lay soon - like within a week?








Why am I so excited over sweet pea chickens laying eggs? 😂 But I am!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's signaling she recognizes you has the leader of the flock. Silkies can lay as late as 8 months but there is a giant spread of when each thinks it's time to make the two legged chicken do the happy dance.

Forgive me, it's early. I'm working on my first cup of coffee. I just realized chickens have only two legs. Unfeathered humanoid is just too hard.


----------



## Lisarunner (4 mo ago)

😂 Thanks for the reply. 
I am just so happy she is squatting so I know she is not a rooster like my other 2 silkies (since rehomed as loved pets).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Her egg will more than likely be a very light tan. So you might be able to tell hers from anyone laying white eggs.


----------

